# Pensando en puente de diodos



## ciri (Dic 6, 2007)

Estaba pensando un poco (milagro, pero solo un poco), en los puentes de diodos y las polaridades.

Mi pregunta es:

Se podría llegar a invertir el trabajo que realiza un puente de diodos?, es decir, al puente de diodos, se lo coloca una señal alterna en la entrada, y en la salida siempre se obtiene una polaridad definida.







*La alimentación se realiza, por los bornes de alterna.

A lo que me refiero con invertir el trabajo, es a, alimentar el "puente de diodos", con una polaridad definida, y dependiendo la polaridad de la salida, obtener una circulación de corriente dada?..






*La alimentación, es por la izquierda, y constante, no varía.

Con un punte de diodos, propiamente dicho, sé que no se podría, porque la corriente no circularía, pero con algun juego de diodos, colocándolos en algún sentido?, s eles ocurre algo?

PD: lo coloqué, en esta sección, porque en principio es una idea para una fuente.


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 6, 2007)

Ciri la verdad que no termine de comprender tu pregunta. Lo que vos queres es mantener fija la alimentacion del puente y variar de polaridad la tension en la salida, pero con que fin?
Lo que queres es que dependiendo de la polaridad aplicada en la salida circule o no corriente?
Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 6, 2007)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Ciri la verdad que no termine de comprender tu pregunta. Lo que vos queres es mantener fija la alimentacion del puente y variar de polaridad la tension en la salida, pero con que fin?
> Lo que queres es que dependiendo de la polaridad aplicada en la salida circule o no corriente?
> Saludos.



Claro, la idea no es utilizar un puente de diodos, porque con uno de esos no andaría, pero con algun otro juego de diodos. (por eso la caja negra, cuando digo juegos me refiero a otro tipo de conexión).

Lo que quiero es alimentar mi caja negra con una polaridad fija, y dependiendo la polaridad de la carga que conecte a la salida, se polarice la salida, con la que necesite la carga..


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 6, 2007)

La verdad que con diodos lo veo bastante complicado y con muchas vueltas.... 
Hay varias alternativas para lograr algo asi pero depende de que sucede con la corriente si la carga esta conectada al reves. Por ejemplo si al estar conectada al reves simplemente no circula corriente, podes usar un sensor de corriente con un amplificador diferencial y un comparador para comandar unos reles y cambiar las polaridades. Pero no se si eso te puede servir....


----------



## eidtech (Dic 6, 2007)

la respuesta es un puente de diodos...

en la terminal + siempre tendras + y en la - siempre tendras - ... no importando que conectes en las terminales ~.

Es decir en las terminales ~ puedes conectar AC como comunmente se hace, o puedes conectar DC... no importa en cual pongas el + y el -. 

La salida siempre sera igual.


----------



## ciri (Dic 6, 2007)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> La verdad que con diodos lo veo bastante complicado y con muchas vueltas....
> Hay varias alternativas para lograr algo asi pero depende de que sucede con la corriente si la carga esta conectada al reves. Por ejemplo si al estar conectada al reves simplemente no circula corriente, podes usar un sensor de corriente con un amplificador diferencial y un comparador para comandar unos reles y cambiar las polaridades. Pero no se si eso te puede servir....



Si, había pensado algo por el estilo, pero ya la incorporación de ese tipo de componentes como los reles, ocupan mucho espacio, la idea es algo compacto, por eso me inclinaba a los diodos..

ya me voy a poner a pensarlo bien..



			
				eidtech dijo:
			
		

> la respuesta es un puente de diodos...
> 
> en la terminal + siempre tendras + y en la - siempre tendras - ... no importando que conectes en las terminales ~.
> 
> ...



Creo que no lograste entender, leelo de nuevo por favor, o lo vuelvo a intentar explicar..

Lo que vos decis es el funcionamiento de un puente de diodos, correctamente, pero no es lo que yo quiero realizar.


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 6, 2007)

Yo creeria q con diodos no lo vas a poder hacer, por q no podes modificar la polaridad con la carga, ya que la polaridad es la que determina el sentido de la coriente.
Por ej. supongamos q tenemo la caja negra q vos ideaste. En la salida vamos a tener una polaridad dada por ej +-, al conectar la carga la corriente va a circular convencionalmente de + a - independientemente de la polaridad de la carga. Si la polaridad no es correcta pueden pasar 2 cosas que no circule corriente por la carga debido a que esta incorrectamente polarizada, o q la carga se destruya por la misma razon. Yo trabajaria con estos dos parametros limites como para idear algun tipo de control q cambie la polaridad antes de q sea demasiado tarde .
Y por el tema de compacto hay q ver q tanto compacto lo queres, si es para una fuente de laboratorio puede ser bastante compacto con un lm324 unas resistencias y un rele doble puede llegar a armarse algo, capaz q mucho mas compacto q si lo logras hacer a diodos y transistores.
Algo q se me acaba de ocurrir es usar un puente H para la parte de la inversion si usas transistores por afuera, pero sigue el problema de decidir cuando invertir.
Cualquier avance q hagas postealo q es un tema bastante interesante! Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Lo estuve pensando un poco y me parece que no se puede hacer que lo que rectifique la señal "decida" como ordenar la tension. Podrias hacer como se dijo un sensor de corriente y si no corre que lo de vuelta, pero me parece que corres el riesgo de quemar todo en el proceso.
Me parece que solo con los diodos en la configuracion que sea la corriente esta definida por la tension y a eso no lo podes variar.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 6, 2007)

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Yo creeria q con diodos no lo vas a poder hacer, por q no podes modificar la polaridad con la carga, ya que la polaridad es la que determina el sentido de la coriente.
> Por ej. supongamos q tenemo la caja negra q vos ideaste. En la salida vamos a tener una polaridad dada por ej +-, al conectar la carga la corriente va a circular convencionalmente de + a - independientemente de la polaridad de la carga. Si la polaridad no es correcta pueden pasar 2 cosas que no circule corriente por la carga debido a que esta incorrectamente polarizada, o q la carga se destruya por la misma razon. Yo trabajaria con estos dos parametros limites como para idear algun tipo de control q cambie la polaridad antes de q sea demasiado tarde .
> Y por el tema de compacto hay q ver q tanto compacto lo queres, si es para una fuente de laboratorio puede ser bastante compacto con un lm324 unas resistencias y un rele doble puede llegar a armarse algo, capaz q mucho mas compacto q si lo logras hacer a diodos y transistores.
> Algo q se me acaba de ocurrir es usar un puente H para la parte de la inversion si usas transistores por afuera, pero sigue el problema de decidir cuando invertir.
> Cualquier avance q hagas postealo q es un tema bastante interesante! Saludos.



Puede ser así, como puede ser más fácil, nada mas que yo soy de complicarla.. esto lo digo, porque poniendo un puente de diodos, en la entrada de alimentación en la carga, el efecto que quiero lograr se obtiene, pero estaba pensando, generar el efecto desde la alimentación y no en la carga..


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 6, 2007)

Claro, poner el puente de diodos en la carga es lo mas sencillo, pero si vas a cambiar las cargas se vuelve tedioso. Si pensas conectar una tipo de carga en especial puede llegar a resultar mas facil de hacer lo del inversor, pero igualmente coincido con electroaficionado de que hay mucho riesgo de quemar la carga.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Hay alguna aplicacion en especial para esto que estes pensando o estamos teorizando nomas?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola.
 Tu quieres una caja negra en la que, pone +, - en la entrada, y a la salida de caja negra obtienes los polos invertidos, con algún tipo de arreglo de diodos, ¿Esa es la idea?.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## eidtech (Dic 6, 2007)

define tus entradas y salidas... asi como  si fuera tabla de verdad


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

El tema es el tipo de carga, porque hay cargas que al polarizarlas inversamente no conducen, y cargas que al polarizarlas inversamente conducen pero se dañan. O no conducen y tambien se dañan.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 7, 2007)

El sistema del que habla ciri, se utiliza desde hace mucho tiempo. Es para no tener el cuidado de verificar la polaridad de la carga. Se utiliza frecuentemente en telefonía.

mcrven


----------



## Elvic (Dic 7, 2007)

hola a todos 
bueno yo creo que es algo sencillo y podemos con un simple Switch deslizable 2 polos 2 tiros, lograr el cambio de polaridad en una fuente de DC  








suerT


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 7, 2007)

Puente H
Lo uso para alternar una fuente DC


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 7, 2007)

El problema es como hacerlo q cambie a la polaridad correcta dependiendo de la carga automaticamente y sin dañar la misma, y encima con pocos componentes .


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hay alguna aplicacion en especial para esto que estes pensando o estamos teorizando nomas?



Si, tendría una aplicación si la idea es viable..

como dije antes, es para una fuente que estoy diseñando..


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Tu quieres una caja negra en la que, pone +, - en la entrada, y a la salida de caja negra obtienes los polos invertidos, con algún tipo de arreglo de diodos, ¿Esa es la idea?.
> 
> Chao.
> ...



No, lo que quiero es que polarice la salida dependiendo de la carga.


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

eidtech dijo:
			
		

> define tus entradas y salidas... asi como  si fuera tabla de verdad



mm, no, creo que no se podria hacer una tabla, porque representa un factor, que es variable y aleatorio... que es la carga.. y su polaridad.


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> El tema es el tipo de carga, porque hay cargas que al polarizarlas inversamente no conducen, y cargas que al polarizarlas inversamente conducen pero se dañan. O no conducen y tambien se dañan.



Claro, ese es uno de los grandes problemas, y esta podría ser una de las soluciones, si se puede llegar a desarrollar..


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> El sistema del que habla ciri, se utiliza desde hace mucho tiempo. Es para no tener el cuidado de verificar la polaridad de la carga. Se utiliza frecuentemente en telefonía.
> 
> mcrven



Claro, en eso también, pensé.. en los teléfonos inalámbricos, que se colocan en la base para cargar la batería, pero sospecho que muchos de ellos, tengan un puente de diodos en el teléfono,  que en este caso es la carga.. y la base es la caja negra..


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

elvic dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos
> bueno yo creo que es algo sencillo y podemos con un simple Switch deslizable 2 polos 2 tiros, lograr el cambio de polaridad en una fuente de DC
> 
> 
> ...



Si, podrría ser, pero eso es manual, la idea es que sea automático..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 7, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> El sistema del que habla ciri, se utiliza desde hace mucho tiempo. Es para no tener el cuidado de verificar la polaridad de la carga. Se utiliza frecuentemente en telefonía.
> 
> mcrven



Y como lo hace y de que depende la polaridad?


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

CIRI: Los cuatro mensajes que escribiste se podría haber resmido en uno solo.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 7, 2007)

Electroaficionado, mira los dos primeros dibujos del puente en este hilo con suma atención. Si alimentas el puente con DC por las entradas AC sólo van a conducir dos de los cuatro diodos. Si invierte la polaridad de la entrada, conducirán los otros dos diodos pero la polaridad de la salida no cambia.
Por ese motivo, el puente se instala en el dispositivo "CARGA" y se conecta a la fuente sin cuidado de la polaridad, incluso, se puede conectar a AC, si la carga tiene filtros propios.

Funciona prácticamente como si fuese un conmutador, como lo dibujó elvic, con la ventaja que no debes accionar el interruptor, ni debes estar pendiente de verificar la polaridad.

mcrven

P.D.: Monta uno y pruébalo, es muy fácil..


----------



## eidtech (Dic 7, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Electroaficionado, mira los dos primeros dibujos del puente en este hilo con suma atención. Si alimentas el puente con DC por las entradas AC sólo van a conducir dos de los cuatro diodos. Si invierte la polaridad de la entrada, conducirán los otros dos diodos pero la polaridad de la salida no cambia.
> Por ese motivo, el puente se instala en el dispositivo "CARGA" y se conecta a la fuente sin cuidado de la polaridad, incluso, se puede conectar a AC, si la carga tiene filtros propios.
> 
> Funciona prácticamente como si fuese un conmutador, como lo dibujó elvic, con la ventaja que no debes accionar el interruptor, ni debes estar pendiente de verificar la polaridad.
> ...




eso es lo que dije yo.. pero dice que esta mal...


----------



## mcrven (Dic 7, 2007)

Bueno... de aquí en adelante no sé más.

ya le dije que se utiliza en los teléfonos para eso.

mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 7, 2007)

Ta bien me lo imagino, no me lo habia preguntado antes... Igual creo que lo que pedia ciri era otra cosa, el dira!

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... de aquí en adelante no sé más.
> 
> ya le dije que se utiliza en los teléfonos para eso.
> 
> mcrven



Justamente, esa es una de las cosas que suelo hacer con la mayoría de las placas que armo, para no preocuparme de la polaridad, ya que es típico de terminarla, y en un descuido de querés probarla, arruinar todo el trabajo..

Pero mi idea, cual es?. a ver si entienden un poco mejor..

Colocar algun tipo de sistema, en la salida de una fuente, para que en vez de colocar en todas las placas que armo un puente de diodos0,( ya que las últimas veces he trabajado con diodos de 4A, que ya pasan a ser voluminosos), que este sistema me reconozca la polaridad de la placa, con el fin de que no se queme, y pueda alimentarla tranquilamente sin preocupación..


PD: Dano, eso lo hice porque estaba apurado, y era más facíl y rápido así, en el momento.. disculpa..


----------



## Elvic (Dic 11, 2007)

bueno debe ser automático...

Yo creo que este sistema que propones va orientado: a una mesa de trabajo o laboratorio,  esto porque he visto que cualquier sistema o dispositivo, ya tiene  su polaridad definida en los que se refiere a los que  funcionan con DC.

Pero bien lo que he visto es que ponen un diodo en polarización inversa como una protección, en la entrada de algunos dispositivos en los cuales se podría cometer un error al ser conectados la alimentación.

como funciona el diodo pues aquí adjunto una imagen, es decir que el diodo conducirá si llega a conectar la alimentación de forma incorrecta y no fluirá corriente hacia el dispositivo a alimentar y pues como ahora ya la gran mayoría de las fuentes tienen protección contra corto circuito hay se acaba el asunto y se cambia la polaridad  de forma manual.

PD: si entiendo lo que requieres pero, seria muy complicado realizar, pero ya tenemos la idea de donde encontrarlo como  lo dijo *mcrven* en los teléfonos hay que ver como es eso... 

suerT


----------



## ciri (Dic 11, 2007)

aa.. claro.. puede ser. algo, así.. no es exactamente lo que busco.. pero se podría utilizar..

Si, si el mensaje de mcrven, pero, en el caso de los teléfonos, estos serían la carga.. y yo estoy buscando que estén en la alimentación, lo que sería la base del teléfono..

Y, una cosa.. ese diodo, provoca un corto.. y la protección de la fuente como actuaría?.. digamos que si tengo un fusible, cambiar el fusible por cada que que invierto la polaridad no seria muy bueno..

He visto algunos circuito de proteccion contra corto, pero no se muy bien como funcionan..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 11, 2007)

No entiendo bien la solucion de elvic... aparte de que esta en la carga y no en la fuente, de un modo funcionara, y del otro no y podremso quemar la fuente si no tiene una buena proteccion...


----------



## mcrven (Dic 11, 2007)

> Y, una cosa.. ese diodo, provoca un corto.. y la protección de la fuente como actuaría?.. digamos que si tengo un fusible, *cambiar el fusible por cada que que invierto la polaridad no seria muy bueno*..



Amigo ciri, *¿Será que prefieres comprar un aparato nuevo cada vez que te equivocas al conectarlo?*

Fíjate, al diagrama que publicó Elvic le falta un fisible, entre la batería (fuente) y el diodo de protección con la carga. Si, accidentalmente, alguien conecta la carga - y por ende el diodo - al revés, éste queda polarizado en directa y sería recorrido por una corriente prácticamente infinita que volaría el fusible y, generalmente, el diodo también vuela. Un error de estos costaría el cambio del fusible y el diodo de seguridad, pero salvaría el dispositivo que se quiere conectar, aún antes de que este sea encendido. El diodo se coloca antes del interruptor. Este tipo de protección suele venir en aparatos de cierta potencia y costosos. Un diodo, un fusible y un poco de soldadura, costarían muy poco, comparado con un "Transceiver", por ejemplo.

Si, en vez del diodo en reversa, se alimentase la carga a través de un puente diodo, nada se quemaría y no habría que ocuparse de verificar la polaridad de la conexión. En el caso de dispositivos potentes, esto no se hace, debido a que hay una caída de tensión en el puente-diodos, de aprox. 2V.

En los aparatos telefónicos, el puente-diodos está justo a la entrada de la línea telefónica.

Poner un dispositivo a la salida de una fuente de poder, que sepa cómo debe seleccionar una polaridad correcta para un dispositivo que se vaya a conectar, implica un sistema inteligente. Te deseo suerte con este proyecto.

mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

Yo pregunto, y disculpen que me meta, con 3 puentes rectificadores de 1,5A 200V, un capacitor electrolitico y una bobina no se podra hacer un bonsai.


----------



## ciri (Dic 11, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo pregunto, y disculpen que me meta, con 3 puentes rectificadores de 1,5A 200V, un capacitor electrolitico y una bobina no se podra hacer un bonsai.



Si por ahí se puede...

Gracias, igual a ambos.. mcrven y Fogonazo


----------



## Elvic (Dic 12, 2007)

Bueno si, en realizada el diagrama en el que puse el diodo se encuentra en la carga y funciona de la manera que lo describe mcrven, pero en realidad la fuente que utilizarías es como las que se usan el laboratorio, que si tienes un error o provocas un corto tienen un fusible "termo-magnetico" que solo cuando se activa le das un rest y vuelve a funcionar. 

ahora que si ya tenias una fuente que se realizan para pruebas en casa pues si le hace falta el fusible en la salida de la fuente.

y pues el párrafo siguiente se resume lo que implicaría realizar lo que tenias en mente 



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Poner un dispositivo a la salida de una fuente de poder, que sepa cómo debe seleccionar una polaridad correcta para un dispositivo que se vaya a conectar, *implica un sistema inteligente*. Te deseo suerte con este proyecto.
> 
> mcrven



es por eso que mencionaba que ningún dispositivo tiene una polaridad desconocida, pues todos la tiene como te había comentado claro hablando de DC.

suerT


----------



## ciri (Dic 12, 2007)

OK gracias...

Voy a probar si esa "inteligencia", pero puede lograr...


Gracias.. a todos.. me gustaron las opiniones...


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 17, 2011)

Pues usa un transformador con 3 hilos, para que se lo apliques al puente de diodos y de ahi agas una fuente Dual, y se acabo el problema. poniéndole un selector de polaridad y listo. de hecho puedes usar reguladores de voltaje LM317...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2011)

ciri dijo:


> Justamente, esa es una de las cosas que suelo hacer con la mayoría de las placas que armo, para no preocuparme de la polaridad, ya que es típico de terminarla, y en un descuido de querés probarla, arruinar todo el trabajo..
> 
> Pero mi idea, cual es?. a ver si entienden un poco mejor..
> 
> ...


 
aca entiendo un poco mejor Y ES IMPOSIBLE.
vos no podes hacer una fuente que adivine que polaridad tiene lo que vos vas a conectarle.
no hay forma.
ni con un micro, por que ..........hipoteticamente hablando si el aparato a conectar siempre fuese el mismo podrias medir el consumo o alguna variable del mismo y asi , tu fuente darse cuenta.
pero como vos vas a ponerle cualquier carga eso es impredecible.

todo lo que diseñamso se hace teniendo las pautas preestablecidas.
podes proteger tu circuito - carga contra inversiones de polaridad con diodo/s pero no podes No proteger tu circuito-carga intentando que la fuente vea o adivine la polaridad.

imaginate que sos vos el que tiene que adivinar o darse cuenta de la polaridad de un aparato, hoy una radio , mañana una palca experimental, ... ¿ que variables usas ???


PD: no entiendo mas atras esa proteccion de el diodo en // con la carga pero de forma talq ue si invertis la polaridad de la fuente el diodo pone en corto a la fuente.........para eso pongo ese mismo diodo en serie y si conectas la polaridad invertida simplemente nada pasa, no funciona la carga.
es menso "bruto" que la otra.


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 17, 2011)

No te entendi muy bien pero.

en el caso de una radio:
Es poreso que la mayoria de los aparatos electrodomesticos tienen su rectificador integrado dentro de ellos.
para no ponerle su polaridad externamente. en corriente alterna pues no hay ningun problema.

En el caso de una placa Experimental:

Pues ahi si es experimental se supone que conoces el circuito, y de ahi puede ser el color el que te lleve a saber la polaridad o puede ser la misma entrada del circuito.

normalmente el positivo pasa por un fusible o por un reley o bien por un transformador eliminador de ruidos..

Ahora que si los dos cables de alimentacion de la placa experimental son del mismo color. lo unico que resta hacer es seguir los cables a la placa del circuito y ver a cual de los dos cables llega primero a algo logico para que paresca una enrada positiva, como te digo normalmente el positivo despues de la rectificacion y el filtrado pasa por un fusible o por un reley o bien por un eliminador de ruidos.

Aveces no tiene nada de eso y el positivo se va a un circuito integrado, ahi lo que hay que hacer es buscar el datasheet y ver los pines correspondientes....

para que la fuente de voltaje de alimentacion encuentre la polaridad del circuito experimental automticamente, quizas pueda servir usar un microcontrolador, con opams como comparadores y relevadores para la seleccion automatica de la polaridad correcta de los cables de salida de la fuente de alimentacion hacia el circuito de la polaridad desconocida.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

ciri dijo:


> Estaba pensando un poco (milagro, pero solo un poco), en los puentes de diodos y las polaridades.
> 
> Mi pregunta es:
> 
> ...


para hacer eso,y yo estoy re loco,deberias hacer que la fuente entregue tension de a poco,entonces si la fuente tiene porteccion contra cortos,esa proteccion deberia activar un rele que envie a la salida de la fuente una tension invertida por el rele,este rele actuaria como si fuera una llave electronica de inversora.
solo que la alimentacion la regularias vos a lo ultimo dandole el voltaje necesario.Esta fuente debe de tener el rele que conmute en la salida de la fuente...
CREO QUE EL MAS LOCO SIGO SIENDO YO
HACETE una fuente que comienze a enviar tension de a poco,por ejemplo de a 1 voltio,cuando la proteccion actue,esta proteccion debe accionar un rele que invierte la polaridad y despues
PIZZA,CHAMPAN Y GOOD SHOW


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 18, 2011)

Pues se me ocurre que hagas una fuente Dual que te de voltajes positivos y negativos.

o mejor:

Que uses un opam 741 como comparador, y que dependiendo de un corto por asi decirlo al momento de conectar la fuente de alimentacion en el circuito de polaridad desconocida es decir; una polaridad incorrecta entre la fuente de alimentacion y la placa del circuito Impreso. que ese opam en configuracion comparador que mande una señal a unos relevadores y que estos  inviertan la polaridad de la salida de los cables de la fuente de alimentacion, que van conectados hacia el circuito impreso


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

elchicharito dijo:


> Pues se me ocurre que hagas una fuente Dual que te de voltajes positivos y negativos.
> 
> o mejor:
> 
> Que uses un opam 741 como comparador, y que dependiendo de un corto por asi decirlo al momento de conectar la fuente de alimentacion en el circuito de polaridad desconocida es decir; una polaridad incorrecta entre la fuente de alimentacion y la placa del circuito Impreso. que ese opam en configuracion comparador que mande una señal a unos relevadores y que estos  inviertan la polaridad de la salida de los cables de la fuente de alimentacion, que van conectados hacia el circuito impreso



la electricidad es mas rapida que los reles,entonces pase que cuando se accione el sistema que decis vos,todo este completamente ROMPIDO,ROTO,NEGRO,INCENDIADO,BAH desastre.
por eso yo le digo que esa fuente debe entregar de a poco tension,dandole oportunidad al rele de llegar a tiempo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

Alguien a usado estas cosas...






yo tengo curiosidad de como "Adivinan" la polaridad de la bateria....


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Alguien a usado estas cosas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a la entrada primero lean la polaridad,y despues empieza a cargar,entonces hay que hacer un circuito que lea la polaridad y despues cargue,pero nunca lo hace tan rapido.aparte los baterias de celulares no tienen esa clase de sensor en las patas extras que tienen ademas de las patas + y -


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

> aparte los baterias de celulares no tienen esa clase de sensor en las patas extras que tienen ademas de las patas + y -


No entendi...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2011)

NO.. desde que escribi antes NO HAN PENSADO.

se van para cualquier lado.

una cosa es un cargador intenligente que lo que le conectan al mismo es una pila, y suponiendo que puedan poner la pila de cualquier forma (por que en general no es asi) , se puede hacer ya que la pila ya viene con tension, y con una polaridad, .........por mas descargada que este la pila ya tiene tension.
asi la fuente tiene algo que leer.

tambien se han puesto a decir que la fuente entregue corriente de a poco , ........pero ...acaso la fuente sabe que equipo es ?? NO.
asi que no puede calcular el consumo y ver si entrega bien la polaridad o no .

a ver muchachos, si comprendi bien yo:
PIENSEN UN POCO !!!!!

uds. no pueden ccrear algo que uds., mismos no puedan hacer .
o mas bien algo que uds. mismos no sepan como hacer.

primero digan como hacer para que :
si tengo una caja A llamada fuente inteligente sea capaz de "adivinar" la polaridad de la carga que vayamos a conectar sea cual sea.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

> primero digan como hacer para que :
> si tengo una caja A llamada fuente inteligente sea capaz de "adivinar" la polaridad de la carga que vayamos a conectar sea cual sea.



Podria ser algo como esto no???



digo es la idea... quizás puliéndolo un poco mas... o un mucho


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 18, 2011)

*fernandob* lo resumio perfectamente, en este caso si desde la carga no hay informacion, es imposible.
Un cargador de pilas puede obtener informacion por la carga residual que le ofrece la pila, se sensa y se puede actuar en consecuencia, pero obtiene informacion porque la carga entrega informacion.
Todas las cargas que conocemos solo toman y si bien la idea de entregar lentamente corriente es una buena estrategia es inconducente porque no tenemos datos de cuanta corriente se debe entregar para llegar al umbral de funcionamiento de una carga dada.
El dia que se decidan a protocolizar las entradas de los aparatos que consumen, ese día será posible.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 18, 2011)

> El dia que se decidan a protocolizar las entradas de los aparatos que consumen, ese día será posible.



Yo pido la patente...  no creo tan descabellada la idea...


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> NO.. desde que escribi antes NO HAN PENSADO.
> 
> se van para cualquier lado.
> 
> ...


 
 En esta situacion tenes razon, un equipo apagado no entrega ninguna clase de tension que avise si esta bien polarizado. Es como resucitar un muerto si no sabemos RCP. Teneis razon. Tambien depende si el circuito a alimentar esta en corto,yo creo que este muchacho quiere que si el circuito esta en cortocircuito, o mal polarizado, este corto no afecte la fuente. 
Una fuente en cortocircuito o mal polarizado produce un corto tambien en la fuente, por eso seria bueno que en estos casos la fuente se conmute sola o avise que algo anda mal y se autoapague, avisando con algun buzzer o led que se lo diga.


----------

